# Take three (or four) stand alone works by a composer and make a "symphony":



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

In other words, three individual pieces of symphonic music by a composer, that, when added together, make a pretty convincing three (or four, or more) movement work. Here's my contribution:

Take the "Tragic Overture" by Panufnik as "movement one":





Take the "Katyn Epitath" by Panufnik as "movement two":





Take the "Heroic Overture" by Panufnik as "movement three":





Taken together, they make a fine three movement "darkness into light" symphony of a about 20 minutes duration. Too bad didn't Panufnik think of it!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

How about Rimsky-Korsakov?

!st movt: "Russian Easter Festival Overture";
2nd movt: "Flight of the Bumble-Bee";
3rd movt: "Capriccio Espagnol".


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Hmm... that'd be a wild one. Sounds a bit more like a suite than a symphony, though, and I don't really see any of them as being symphonic movements. Capriccio Espanol is very rhapsodic, is what I mean, and Bumble Bee is a bit too short.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Wagner, a Symphonic Synthesis based on the Ring Cycle (all instrumental):

1. Exposition: _Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla_ from _Rhiengold_
2. Slow Movement: _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegfried_
3. Dance Movement: _Ride of Valkyries_ from _Walkure_
4. Finale: _The End of the Reign of the Gods_ from _Gotterdammurung_


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Daniel Barenboim did something like this with some pieces of Ravel. With the Chicago, he strung together the _Rhapsodie Espagnole_ with the _Pavane_, then the _Alborado_ and finally _Bolero_ as a "Spanish Symphony" of Ravel and recorded it on an Erato CD (along with the _Daphnis_ No. 2 Suite.)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I actually did something akin to this at a pops concert I conducted several years ago. I took four works by Leroy Anderson:

1. Belle of the Ball 
2. Forgotten Dreams
3. Sand Paper Ballet 
4. Bugler's Holiday

It worked quite well as a mini-symphony, or maybe suite.


----------

